# TV Show The Legend of Korra



## Guy Faukes (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else watches "Avatar: The Legend of Korra"? You know, the one about the strong headed girl who learns to move fire, water, air and earth?
It's a cartoon show for kids, but one of the most intriguing shows on TV.

It's a great continuation from Avatar: The Last Airbender (the movie really messed it up, go figure with Shyamalan directing it), moving from the spiritual and fantasy elements to the realistic political and technological side.


----------



## Fin (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven't gotten around to it. Not sure if I ever will. Really enjoyed the original Avatar series though. So much packed into so few episodes. In comparison anyway.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 24, 2012)

If you ever get the chance, it's totally worth it. 
This series was meant to be a miniseries, so it's pretty compact and moves a bit too fast. But, it's just as enjoyable, as long as you keep in mind it is meant to be a new series (not just a rehash) and so it has it's own pace, different person as an avatar and new concepts (as well as some very welcome old ones).


----------



## beanlord56 (Jun 24, 2012)

Both Avatars are the only modern cartoons that are worth watching. The Last Airbender blew me away, and just the first season of The Legend of Korra blew me away thrice as much as the original series did. I don't even know where to begin speculating for season two. Also, how about we refrain from mentioning that aberration of a movie?


----------



## Penwillz (Jun 24, 2012)

I only saw the first three. I would love to continue watching it, but the episodes always escape me..


----------



## helium (Jun 24, 2012)

Its a very good show. I was too young to understand The Last Airbender when it came out, but I'm appreciating it and this a lot.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 25, 2012)

beanlord56 said:


> Both Avatars are the only modern cartoons that  are worth watching. The Last Airbender blew me away, and just the first  season of The Legend of Korra blew me away thrice as much as the  original series did. I don't even know where to begin speculating for  season two. Also, how about we refrain from mentioning that aberration  of a movie?


 
The Last Airbender will always have a special place in my heart, but  Korra is definitely as memorable. You get to see the universe after all  the kids grow up, modern forms of technology, bend fighting, chi  blocking, Bradley Dee Baker actually gets to use words... so many great  things...

*SPOILER ALERT*

I loved how they ended Book One:  most of the ends tied up, no cliffhanger, but she's the Avatar now, with  all four elements down. I like how they put that Noatok twist in there,  although they need to explain how his blood bending can block other  people's bending. There are some other nits to pick at, but gonna  rewatch before getting overly critical.

*SPOILER ENDS*

I hear the second season  will be half in Republic City and the other half outside of it. I think  the creators are still getting it all together since Book 1 was supposed  to be the only season.



Penwillz said:


> I only saw the  first three. I would love to continue watching it, but the episodes  always escape me..



There's a few places you can stream it. It feels cheap doing it  since you don't contribute to ratings, but heck, I'm buying the DVDs  when they come out.



helium said:


> Its a very good show. I was too young to understand The Last Airbender when it came out, but I'm appreciating it and this a lot.



It's a very plot driven universe, so it's harder to keep up with than other shows if you don't watch every episode (or aren't old enough as you said).
It's pretty refreshing; they don't treat their audience as a bunch of amnesic ADDers.


----------



## Eluixa (Jun 27, 2012)

My family is watching and I glance over now and again. I loved the Avatar and watched every episode with them, but this one is not holding me very well. I am not relating to Korra as well as the first characters. That, and I am probably just distracted, not reading much either.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 27, 2012)

Eluixa said:


> My family is watching and I glance over now and again. I loved the Avatar and watched every episode with them, but this one is not holding me very well. I am not relating to Korra as well as the first characters. That, and I am probably just distracted, not reading much either.



I know what you mean. A lot of the classic elements like the child-like youthfulness and fantasy of the first series have taken a back seat with The Legend of Korra and team Avatar are adolescent city folk. What I drew me in with Avatar Korra, though, is that she's a genuinely strong, female character. She's headstrong, bold, a lot more out spoken than Aang, yet she's a very kind and caring person and, with the help of Tenzin, she learns how to deal with fear and vulnerability. 

The other main characters, especially Asami, need some more fleshing out, but there is some reminiscence of past Team Avatar members. Bolin is very much like Sokka, except much tougher.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought this was a thread about Coronation Street when I first saw it.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol. Yes, it's easy to confuse an animated series about teenagers in a world of Shamanism and one of the longest British soaps of all time


----------



## beanlord56 (Jun 30, 2012)

Guy Faukes said:


> Lol. Yes, it's easy to confuse an animated series about teenagers in a world of Shamanism and one of the longest British soaps of all time



Not if you're an American who has never heard of such a show, either out of ignorance of British television, not caring about soaps one bit, or both.


----------



## Cefor (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry, Beanlord, you're not missing anything... Corrie is the worst of the two big soaps on our TVs these days... EastEnders being a very close second. I have no idea how those writers live with themselves... I mean, taking someone else's baby and leaving your own in it's place, just because you didn't like your child? What the hell, people? Call that writing?!

Anyways... I've wanted to watch Avatar for a while, but was on the fence until I read this thread; thanks!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 1, 2012)

The people who watch that garbage are just as bad... yesh... what I liked about the Legend of Korra is that people are fairly mature with their emotions and relationships. When there's tension, the teenagers will actually _communicate _how they feel instead of being passive aggressive nimrods. 

Glad to hear! It's a great series that's well worth watching.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 2, 2012)

9 episodes into Legend of Aang... gotta love this show! 

I find it isn't as childish as I imagined it would be, the fact that he's a twelve year old boy makes it deeper than if he was twenty. He has to sacrifice his childhood in order to defeat the Fire Nation.

Now, I'm going to run away and watch the rest, because if I see any spoilers, I will cry.

I am a man, honest.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cefor said:


> 9 episodes into Legend of Aang... gotta love this show!
> 
> I find it isn't as childish as I imagined it would be, the fact that he's a twelve year old boy makes it deeper than if he was twenty. He has to sacrifice his childhood in order to defeat the Fire Nation.
> 
> ...



The only reason you should cry is during one particular episode about halfway through season 2 and the finale of season 3.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 3, 2012)

Cefor said:


> I am a man, honest.



Don't worry, it's a very well composed and touching series, no shame in getting emotional. 

Now, do you want to go penguin sledding?!



beanlord56 said:


> The only reason you should cry is during one  particular episode about halfway through season 2 and the finale of  season 3.



I don't know, the series had quite a few tear-jerking moments. 


On another note, has anyone read the comics "The Promise" that's supposed to go beyond season 3 of The Last Airbender?


----------



## Cefor (Jul 3, 2012)

Penguins!

I think the wildlife in the series is so great. I rofl'd when the platypus-bear was introduced, ahahah! 

Up to Book Two, Chapter 5.

That Earth Kingdom captain was a total douche, mind my French. Inducing the Avatar state by attacking Aang and the gang... grumble grumble.

I got annoyed in the episode where they had to go through the tunnel of two lovers, because I figured out the whole 'no light' thing pretty quickly.

Still, I love the show


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 3, 2012)

Guy Faukes said:


> I don't know, the series had quite a few tear-jerking moments.
> 
> 
> On another note, has anyone read the comics "The Promise" that's supposed to go beyond season 3 of The Last Airbender?



I know. Those were the only ones I could come up with off the top of my head at midnight.

I want to read the comics so bad. My local comic book store even ordered part one for me and told me it'd be in within a week. Here I am five months later and still no comic. Luckily I didn't pay them. Barnes & Noble might have it, but the closest one is over an hour away and I don't want to wait for it to come in from Amazon.



Cefor said:


> series is so great. I rofl'd when the platypus-bear was introduced, ahahah!



Ah yes, the platypus bear. Creator commentary revealed that the creature was intended to be a poop/fart joke. Also, after watching Dee Bradley Baker (who voices all the animals in both series and a few background characters in Korra) make the sound for it, I learned to do it myself.


----------



## Kytona (Jul 3, 2012)

I keep meaning to check these shows out more. I've watched them a few times off and on when I've seen them on TV. It really looked like it was done well, so it'll probably become one of my favorites. I really like the idea of Korra too. I'll check Avatar out on Netflix when I have another day off.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 4, 2012)

Cefor said:


> I think the wildlife in the series is so great. I rofl'd when the platypus-bear was introduced, ahahah! :grin:



Turtle ducks are probably one of the cutest cartooon animals ever  conceived. There's a funny animal bit coming up when the group gets  invited to the Earth King's party.



Cefor said:


> Up to Book Two, Chapter 5.
> 
> That Earth Kingdom captain was a total douche, mind my French. Inducing  the Avatar state by attacking Aang and the gang... grumble  grumble.



Yeah, I'm glad the Avatar state has a weakness,  otherwise, what would've stopped the general from convincing Aang and  his friends to head straight towards the Fire Nation?



Cefor said:


> I got annoyed in the episode where they had to go through the tunnel of  two lovers, because I figured out the whole 'no light' thing pretty  quickly.



I didn't even think about figuring out the riddle when I first saw  the episodes. The Sokka vs Hippies bit was far too amusing haha



beanlord56 said:


> I  want to read the comics so bad. My local comic book store even ordered  part one for me and told me it'd be in within a week. Here I am five  months later and still no comic. Luckily I didn't pay them. Barnes &  Noble might have it, but the closest one is over an hour away and I  don't want to wait for it to come in from Amazon.



They  have some uploaded online to view. I checked out first two that are out,  and I have to say, it's fairly decent, but the characterization is off.  It tries to put in hooks and keep it authentic, but it alters too much  of what I expect from the characters. 



beanlord56 said:


> Ah yes, the platypus bear. Creator commentary revealed that the creature  was intended to be a poop/fart joke. Also, after watching Dee Bradley  Baker (who voices all the animals in both series and a few background  characters in Korra) make the sound for it, I learned to do it  myself.



DBB is an impressive voice actor. Seeing him do Appa and Momo is nuts, how does he do that?
Oddly enough he voices Tarlok. I was surprised he got a human voice, haha.



Kytona said:


> I keep meaning to check these shows out more. I've watched them a few times off and on when I've seen them on TV. It really looked like it was done well, so it'll probably become one of my favorites. I really like the idea of Korra too. I'll check Avatar out on Netflix when I have another day off.



You definitely won't regret it.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 5, 2012)

BTW, this is why the movie reel should've been burned and thrown into a radioactive waste site. 

[video=youtube;2HB8u3p3o4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HB8u3p3o4M[/video]


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 5, 2012)

The film shouldn't have been made at all unless the right director had been picked. Someone with talent, like Peter Jackson, Ridley Scott, Christopher Nolan, or David Yates. I'm not even gonna go into the actors, the race issue, the pronunciation of character names, missing content that is crucial to the rest of the story but was only put in deleted scenes or was taken out entirely, etc.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 7, 2012)

It would've been really ironic if James Cameron stepped up and did the movie. He does have the special effects for it instead of that sad excuse for rendering for waterbending. Even the choreography for the fight scene was horrible. Pakku looked like he was doing a bad boy band dance routine before he made the ice sheet.

Ergh... I think Avatar plot wise is hard to translate into a 2 hour movie since it is so intricate and complex. Still, some good special effects and a tight story, it's do-able. 

*Spoiler alert
*

BTW, energybending, the use in the first serieis, did you think it was _deus ex machina_? They did mention turtle lions a few times in the series, but I don't think they alluded to energy bending before the final episode.


*Spoiler ends*


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 7, 2012)

If it were James Cameron pre-1992, sure. Post-1992, not so much. And really, they could have condensed it into a three hour movie. That would've allowed a nice pacing and they would've been able to cover all the important plot points. But there would still be the other important issues that I refused to go into in my previous post, most of it is more fanboy nitpicking than actual critiquing.

In creator commentary for the finale, both Bryan and Mike said that is was a _deus ex machina_. There was of course Aang's whole faith dilemma of not killing, and so they came up with energybending. Luckily, this is one of the very few _deus ex machinas_ that was pulled off well.


----------



## TheStory (Jul 8, 2012)

The Avatar the Last Airbender cartoon is my favorite TV show ever hands down, and I am extremely picky. It carries the epic story aspirations of Japanese series with the wonderfully neat and tidy structure of westernized storytelling. It still has problems but they are sooo small. It is a wonderfully realized story in my opinion. Anyone needs to give it a go. It's a little slow to start but is well worth it. 

Any people who are turned off by the idea its a cartoon need to get their head checked. The idea that animation is for children is a terrible perpetuation. That belief is actually hurting the medium and convincing companies to produce childish dribble whenever animation is produced. TV or film. 
It is simply another media for art. It's like arguing acrylic paint is for kids and oil pastels are for adults.

Sorry for the mini rant I actually had people laugh at me when I turned the channel to watch Avatar once. All because of this notion.

Anyways the first series kicks butt.  The second series kinda felt meh... Not terrible. It's better than most American TV but cant hold a candle to the original series.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 8, 2012)

Eh, I would want more than a three hour movie. They could've fleshed out other details of their adventures or at least reframed what happened.
I read that the creators said that it was a plot device that was conceived during the early layout of the series. Whether or not they didn't want people to really guess what it was or tried to keep it a secret, who knows.

TheStory - anyone who says that cartoons are just for kids has to watch "Princess Mononoke" (which the creators drew part of their inspiration from). Nothing childish in there at all. War, environmentalism, the nature of hatred. Heck, the main character gets a slug the size of a walnut through his chest. 
I disagree about Korra though. It's a great addition to the original series (which it was meant to be a miniseries) and holds itself pretty well.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah. I wouldn't mind more than three hours. But most people these days don't have the attention span, much less the bladder capacity, for a film that's longer than an hour and half. Plus, the film would have to be targeted towards older teens and adults for it to be that long. Shyamalan's treachery was targeted towards children, thus making the film too short. Sure, the show had the same target demographic, but each episode is around twenty minutes, long enough to captivate young minds before they go off doing their own thing. I have never seen a film that's main audience is children that was over an hour and a half. 

Cartoons are for children, eh? Sure, Dragon Ball Z, Gurren Lagann and anything on Adult Swim are all very child friendly.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, so I'm not reading much of your comments in case I catch a stray spoiler... but book two is getting pretty good. The only thing I have trouble with is how the Fire Nation get all of these stupidly high tech contraptions and the other nations are still in medieval tech. I mean, seriously, a huge freaking drill that's going to chew through Ba Sing Se's wall (no idea if that's spelled correctly)? Where did they get the resources, who invented it, why are the Water tribe and Earth kingdom so stupid in comparison? The tanks from earlier, chapter eight or nine maybe, where Zuko's sister is following Aang and the gang... that's some high tech stuff, and was it powered purely on fire bending or something? Also, Sokka knew it was called a tank the scene after they were like "What *is* that thing?"... :/

Minor issues in a great show. But still; issues.

Carry on ^_^

Edit: Find that I spelled the city name right, but without spaces... corrected.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't worry, we're picking apart the atrocity that is the movie.

I always assumed that the Fire Nation was more high tech because they're loosely based off of Japan. And with fire, they can invent and manufacture weapons and vehicles of war at a faster pace. Plus, the Fire Nation being a volcanic archipelago, with colonies spread throughout the Earth Kingdom, surely they'd have plenty of resources.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 10, 2012)

Remember it was the Mechanist, who was designing weapons for the Fire Nation for 12 or so years in Season 1, ep 17. He introduced a lot of modern tech like hydraulics, water counterbalancing, etc. The giant drill was either directly blueprinted by the Mechanist or, more likely, was engineered with the Mechanist's ideas. A lot of the contraptions are powered by coal (remember the Earth Kingdom citizens liberated by the gang).
I think Sokka knew it was a drill because... well, it looks like a giant drill and he had spent quite a bit of time with the Mechanist.


----------



## TheStory (Jul 11, 2012)

Guy Faukes said:


> TheStory - anyone who says that cartoons are just for kids has to watch "Princess Mononoke" (which the creators drew part of their inspiration from). Nothing childish in there at all. War, environmentalism, the nature of hatred. Heck, the main character gets a slug the size of a walnut through his chest.
> I disagree about Korra though. It's a great addition to the original series (which it was meant to be a miniseries) and holds itself pretty well.



Agreed. Miyazaki has directed some pretty awesome stuff. Most of his work is aimed at children. Princess Mononoke is more of an exception. But I love that none of the films really talk down to children and adults can enjoy them too which is a very good thing. 
I'm just always surprised how many strange looks I get for watching cartoons. It's either a disturbingly common belief here or I just know all the wrong people haha.


----------



## Man From Mars (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry if I'm coming into the discussion a little late.

I enjoyed Last Airbender and I generally like the Legend of Korra. I didn't really have a problem with it until the finale.

**Spoilers Below**

Highlight the text to view:

[So when Amon seals Korra's power and is about to seal [fire... dude... what's his name?] Mako, we have the heroine at her lowest point. I thought Airbending being "unlocked" while her other powers were sealed was a great twist, and it defeated the bad guy. Great. But it all went downhill from there. She had a power that she was completely unfamiliar with, and her usual abilities were gone. That is a great setup for a second season. Just as Ang had to go on a journey to open his chakras in the previous series, there would have been the opportunity for Korra to embark on an epic quest to have her bending back, all the while trying to master a new power with her others being sealed. The ones that made famous, that defined her as a person. Character development, emotional tension, personal struggle, I'd be down for that. But nope. Ang just appears and gives her powers back without any sort of struggle on her part to earn them. Now she has all four elemental powers and a potentially awesome storyline has been wiped away with deus ex machina.  *sigh* As a writer, I'm going to remind myself never to do that.]

Everything else was great though, except that general's voice. It just didn't fit.


----------



## TheStory (Jul 11, 2012)

@Man from mars

thanks you so much for this. This is why I really didn't like Legend of Korra as much. Right here ---> deus ex machina. Plus the exposition. All of the real story was given to us in exposition. Terrible. Not to mention the characters don't really grow or develop in any significant way. Just a lot of random stuff happens to no real avail by the end.

I think this also sums up some of the difference --> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6r4yoW7sP1qco8kvo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Man From Mars (Jul 11, 2012)

That link is awesome.

**Possible minor spoilers below**

Last Airbender had it right by building up the characters throughout the series. With Korra, all the characters seem to be already built. They're introduced at their highest points; Korra as a famous avatar, and Bolin and Mako at the peak of pro-bending. Now though the course of the story, those characters can be smashed apart and broken down, but they really should be built up again even better than they were before. What pans out in Korra is that the characters are broken down and tested (some more than others, some not at all), but aren't really built up. Korra goes from world-renown avatar to blubbering girl, which is acceptable narrative-wise, but she isn't built up again as an avatar with a new respect for her powers or with a new sense of self.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 11, 2012)

Guy Faukes said:


> Remember it was the Mechanist, who was designing weapons for the Fire Nation for 12 or so years in Season 1, ep 17. He introduced a lot of modern tech like hydraulics, water counterbalancing, etc. The giant drill was either directly blueprinted by the Mechanist or, more likely, was engineered with the Mechanist's ideas. A lot of the contraptions are powered by coal (remember the Earth Kingdom citizens liberated by the gang).
> I think Sokka knew it was a drill because... well, it looks like a giant drill and he had spent quite a bit of time with the Mechanist.



Nooo, Sokka and the tanks, not the drill.

The Mechanist guy, sure... he came up with a few plans and all that but I don't understand why there's one person in the whole of the world that is as clever as him. If he's figuring out things like that, other people will be too. Why are they all Fire Nation?


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree that the characterization is weaker in Korra than TLA. Mako just seems like a jerk right now, Asami's conflict with her father was interesting, but she still didn't add too much, and neither would Bolin if he weren't a hoot. 

But, what I loved about Korra is how it just threw you into an enriched storyline with a new rapid pace and new attitude and thus set itself apart from TLA. Everything's set up, and you get to go along with the action. The story almost seemed like a maturation, away from fantasy elements and childhood, and into young adulthood where relationships, self-development and reality are much more messy. 

*Spoiler alert 
*
I don't completely agree that Aang's energybending was a deux ex machina, and if it was, I enjoyed it. But I agree, it would have been more interesting for him to have said the exact same thing, but directed her to down a path to test her spirituality with only airbending and then maybe energy-bend back her other elemental connections in the second season (since no other healing solution seemed to have worked. I think since Korra was meant to be a miniseries, they decided to go for the shortened version. It's a missed opportunity, but still, it leaves the second season open to so many possibilities.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 11, 2012)

Korra's been ordered for 26 more episodes after Book 2, which airs next year and is supposedly called Spirit. Here's the source. And here's my reaction to the news.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 13, 2012)

beanlord56 said:


> Korra's been ordered for 26 more episodes after Book 2, which airs next year and is supposedly called Spirit. Here's the source. And here's my reaction to the news.



 Lol, well, happens to the best of us. Hope you got a clean pair nearby.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 13, 2012)

Guy Faukes said:


> Lol, well, happens to the best of us. Hope you got a clean pair nearby.



All the new CDs that have/will come out this year, Prometheus, The Dark Knight Rises, The Hobbit, The Legend of Korra and its future, Mass Effect 3, Diablo III, Darksiders II, Assassin's Creed III, Dead Space 3, and Halo 4 have all put me in desperate need of new undies.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 13, 2012)

♪ I always wear a rubber, at times it's a necessity ♪ 

The Dead Space 3 gameplay vid they released looks like it has all the classic elements, the coop looks wicked, and the dodge mechanics they put in will give it a good Gears feel. As for Halo 4, not sure what to think about it. Was pretty sick of the previous trilogy gameplay by the time Halo 3 came out, and they added some Dead Space zero-G game mechanics in there too.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 13, 2012)

BUTT LOAD of info for Book 2 from Comic-Con today! Tumblr user dongbufeng posted this and these concept art pics up.*



Here it is. All the new info. It comes from Jenny-SDCC, Matt Patches, and Hypable
All the New Info from the Korra Panel
Book 2 is called “Spirits” and takes place 6 months after Book 1.
Concept art from snowy landscapes at a festival at the Southern Water Tribe.
“The opening scene is at the Southern Water tribe at a festival. There is a cool banquet hall made of ice. They go on a crazy journey through another water tribe and it is a bit dark and scary”
“Korra & co. will travel into the tundra of the Southern Water Tribe. Creepy snowscape with bright green sky.”
“The look harkens back to the iceberg Aang was frozen in. The ice has an otherworldly glow to it.”
“Beautiful Southern Air Temple concept painting. Yellows and oranges. Looks like Lord of the Rings”
Book 2 is “In the thick of animation and design and production, still a very far way to go”
“Opening of Book 2 in a festival in the sourthern water tribe, gentle snow falling, lanterns, circus games, A PAINTING OF A MUCH LARGER SOUTHERN WATER TRIBE!”
Southern Water Tribe has a beautiful banquet hall made of ice
Great landscapes, storms, ominous rock formations
“Mysterious location they’re journeying to in this storm, with cool spooky lighting”, harkens back to the glow Aang’s ice burg had
Naga and Korra exploring the mysterious location
Twisted roots coming out of ice walls
Southern Air Temple all spruced up
Vistas, base of the mountain around the temple, very gentle, “misty kind of Chinese mountains”
Ancient air bender site
SPIRIT WORLD!!!!
Explore the spirits, background, creation of the Avatar
There are some paintings of the Southern Air Temple and the base of the mountain with mist around them.
They will be going into the spirit world as well with 2 very special episodes
Korra will explore the spirit world.
Book 2 will feature episodes that look back at history of Avatar/spirit world.
Asami takes over Sato’s company!
The costumes are similar with elements to compensate for winter. Asame has an Amelia Earhart look. The others have longer selves and winter coats.
Book 2 will feature Bumi as a main character! Same with Kya. Bumi wears pink earmuffs.
Korra was inspired by Gina Carano.
“We’ll meet Unarock, Korra’s uncle. Her whole family is comprised of Bad*sses”
Korra is very similar, longer sleeves, very athletic, Mandarin a-symmetrical top, looks a little meaner
Mako get’s a coat! Still has the scarf
Bolin has an AWESOME green parka
Asami takes over her fathers company, more business attire
STILL A BAD*SS THOUGH, Goggles, and updated racing leathers
Tenzin gets ANOTHER claok
BUMI BUMI BUMI HAS PINK EAR MUFFS, Kya will also appear, Bumi definitely has the same spirit as the old king. Bit of a pot belly since we last saw him
KYA! No dreds, has a half moon necklace, bit of a hippy, FAVORITE SONG IS SECRET TUNNEL, has a special bond with Jinora
The Avatar parents get an update, going to see more of Korra’s parents this season, Korra’s dad was thought of initially to be like a line backer physically
Flashback to Tonnraq in his early 20’s, shirtless XD
Tonnraq brother, “Unolok”??? will be appearing! Very posh, to bring up the relationship between the north and south tribes
His children, twins, kind of creepy, slouched shoulders
Verick???, Howard Hughes, little bit of a playboy guy, Captain of Industry, more humorous, great rapport with Bolin, VERY BRIGHT PURPLE CLOAK, Southern Water Tribe descent
Spirits! shadowy creature? Can’t even describe!
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7...8q1fo1_500.jpg
Pro-Bending returns! Fire Ferrets vs. Rhino Lions in an animatics preview. But Mako & Korra aren’t on the team!
Korra airball races Jinora & uses Avatar state to beat her! Tenzin’s pissed
Probending! Fire Ferrets against the —— Lions (missed it), Bolin giving pep talk…to TWO ENTIRELY NEW PLAYERS. Go down as the fastest knockout in probending history XD
Mako is on a fancy bike, chasing…waterbenders past a Wendy’s XD Intense chase scene, and he takes down the truck! “Looks like you had some car trouble, good thing the police are here.”
ASAMI FLYING A PLAIN, Nearly bankrupt because of her father’s reputation, sounds confident, but sercretly worried
Pema being heckled by her three eldest and Korra riding around on air scooters, Korra goes into the Avatar state to win the race, Tenzin overhears, and scolds
Naga barking, weird shadow spirit appears in the distance, attacks Korra, pins her down….fade out
Korra goes Avatar state to fight the creature, into the festival
Amazing motorcycle chase scene b/w #Korra & Mako vs. robbers. Great motorcycle driving effects.
Mako becomes a cop in Book 2. And is ready to sling some great zingers.
So Mako has become a cop, and now Bolin is struggling to find his place in the world. TO BECOME A MAAAAN.
They always imagine Korra’s father is huge even though he is a gentle guy
Kya is a water bender with a hippie look. She has a special bond with Senna
Bumi’s sister will be joining this season.
Verick, a Howard Hughes playboy, kind of character. He and Bolin have a funny relationship. Southern Water tribe member. Also a shipping magnet who is a more entertaining character.
We get to see more of Korra’s parent and meet her uncle "Udalak" who is head of the northern tribe and more in touch with the spirits. He mentors Korra
Andrea Romano is the voice coach and she describes how she gets the cast to understand the animation. She organizes the scenes so the actors to react better and work together.
The spirit creature appears to be evil. The storyboards are really cool. They just told us that Mako becomes a cop in book 2 and Bolin is looking for his path.
They showed an animatics clip with the Fire Ferrets being beaten and Mako chasing someone on his motorbike. Asame is determined to put her father’s company back on top. Tenzin’s family airbends all around the island. Korra goes into the avatar state to win race. The spirit creature attacks Korra, it is twice her size. She goes into the avatar state to fight it.
A very cool spirit creature with glowing eyes, walks on two legs, with a tail, and branch like appendages.
Bringing in two writers from Avatar to work on Season 2, so Bryan can focus more on design and art.
They recorded the ComicCon audience's voices to use for the Pro-Bending crowd
*


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice catch... drool over the tidbits.


----------

